# People of Cornwall, get a fucking will sorted. Quick!



## danny la rouge (Apr 24, 2016)

Even if you think you'll only have your CDs and some old VHS tapes to leave, you don't want to take a chance! 

£1m from those who die without wills passes to Prince Charles's estate


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 24, 2016)

*"More than £1 million has passed to the Prince of Wales’s Duchy of Cornwall estate in the last six years from people who died without making a will or having an heir, latest accounts show. *
Under powers dating back to medieval times, the Duchy is entitled to all unclaimed property and estates left when someone dies in Cornwall, in an arrangement known as bona vacantia."


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 24, 2016)

Had no idea he "owns" Cornwall.
Yet still people cheer and wave their little plastic flags at the merest sight of one of these parasitical shitweasles


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 24, 2016)

If you're in a union, they probably offer a free or heavily subsidised will writing service. (Mine does).


----------



## bi0boy (Apr 24, 2016)

It goes to this charity:

The Duke of Cornwall's Benevolent Fund aims to make a real difference to young carers.  A young carer is anyone aged 18 or under who helps to look after a relative or friend who has a disability, illness, mental health condition or substance abuse problem where these duties go beyond what would be expected for a person of their age.

Sounds better than going to the treasury as happens in the rest of the UK.


----------



## andysays (Apr 24, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> *"More than £1 million has passed to the Prince of Wales’s Duchy of Cornwall estate in the last six years from people who died without making a will or having an heir, latest accounts show. *
> Under powers dating back to medieval times, the Duchy is entitled to all unclaimed property and estates left when someone dies in Cornwall, in an arrangement known as bona vacantia."



The fact that Prince Charles gets this is a ridiculous medieval hangover, but before the will-less people of Cornwall panic, it's worth pointing out that it's only if you die without a will *or an obvious heir* that he gets your stuff, and that if you're from anywhere else in the country and you die in these circumstances, your money (or your CD collection) goes to the Government.

I'm also wondering why danny la rouge has chosen to mention this today when the article appeared on 3rd October 2012, but better late than never danny...


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 24, 2016)

andysays said:


> I'm also wondering why danny la rouge has chosen to mention this today when the article appeared on 3rd October 2012


I've been busy.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 24, 2016)

I thought this was about getting a fucking wall sorted


----------



## bi0boy (Apr 24, 2016)

I thought there was a Tsunami on the way


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 24, 2016)

One could always poo into a number of sealed containers, and then snuff it.


----------



## toggle (Apr 24, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> Even if you think you'll only have your CDs and some old VHS tapes to leave, you don't want to take a chance!
> 
> £1m from those who die without wills passes to Prince Charles's estate



this isn't news to people in Cornwall.just another of the constitutional anomalies you get by living in somewhere that was (until the cornish got too rebellious) considered a seperate nation. 

the duchy was historically the place where the heir to the throne got to practice being king and could also control the stannaries - one of the major sources of direct revenues for the monarchy. hence the duchy holds all the powers that in England are held by the crown.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 24, 2016)

as has been pointed out, in the rest of the UK the government get your stuff if you die without a will or obvious heirs.
unlike the Cornish situation.
so get your will sorted ...


----------



## andysays (Apr 24, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> I've been busy.



Do keep up


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 24, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> I thought there was a Tsunami on the way


There is


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 24, 2016)

FridgeMagnet said:


> One could always poo into a number of sealed containers, and then snuff it.


I'm sure some urns do


----------



## Poot (Apr 24, 2016)

In case you're unaware, there is a bona vacantia list published online. It's worth checking if you're from a particularly uncommunicative rurally-based family.

Incidentally, the Duchy don't always want the land - much of it is more trouble than it's worth. I'm not defending the system, obviously, it's awful. And even if you own a house in Cornwall you might find that the Duchy own the mine and mineral rights, which is pretty cheeky, really.


----------



## toggle (Apr 24, 2016)

Poot said:


> In case you're unaware, there is a bona vacantia list published online. It's worth checking if you're from a particularly uncommunicative rurally-based family.
> 
> Incidentally, the Duchy don't always want the land - much of it is more trouble than it's worth. I'm not defending the system, obviously, it's awful. And even if you own a house in Cornwall you might find that the Duchy own the mine and mineral rights, which is pretty cheeky, really.



seems like every time there are rumours of actually making crofty viable, then another batch of letters get send out reminding people of this.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 24, 2016)

Poot said:


> Incidentally, the Duchy don't always want the land - much of it is more trouble than it's worth.



Yeh yeh , then they can just sell it 

done mine anyway


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 25, 2016)

marty21 said:


> I thought this was about getting a fucking wall sorted



Cornwall only has about 3 miles of land border with the rest of the UK. There are only about five bridges across the Tamar too.


----------

